

PacketShader: GPU Accelerated Software Router - rektide
http://shader.kaist.edu/packetshader/

======
jakozaur
AFAIK there is no way to do DMA between NIC cards and GPU. However it is
possible with current hardware. Having that would improve GPU performance
slightly.

On the other hand, this research is limited by PCI-E bandwidth (quote
"performance of our system is limited by the dual-IOH") so CPU/GPU does not
seem to be bottleneck in most of the tests.

------
jacquesm
Very impressive increase in throughput, especially considering that they're
now limited by the IO hubs.

One thing that puzzles me about this design, they use it to boost the memory
bandwidth in NUMA systems but isn't that more usually done using switches or
special cards with crossbars or point-to-point links rather than routers?

------
space-monkey
I'm curious what the latency impact is, and how that compares to more
traditional high-speed routers.

